# Bermuda Grass in Flowerbed



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have Bermuda grass for our yard but when I built our flowerbeds I have noticed that the bermudagrass is creeping into the flowerbeds. I have heard that Ornamec will work or Pilex? What are your ideas? I am in Temple, Texas.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I have Bermuda grass for our yard but when I built our flowerbeds I have noticed that the bermudagrass is creeping into the flowerbeds. I have heard that Ornamec will work or Pilex? What are your ideas? I have tried sheet mulching which has helped but I want a more permanent approach.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use Fertilome Over The Top II. It is safe to spray on/around most ornamentals. If there is nothing around it I just use glyphosate.

ETA: Merged the duplicate threads.


----------



## Tennisace89 (Jul 11, 2018)

I already planted the flowers without removing the grass.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Permanent? You could add a concrete border a foot deep all the way around the bed. Mulching won't hurt the bermuda - my bermuda grows more aggressively in the mulch beds than anywhere else on the property.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Permanent? You could add a concrete border a foot deep all the way around the bed.


Won't work. Bermuda spreads under concrete driveways and spans rivers. One of the most significant scientific discoveries from the 2011 Chinese _Cheng'e 2_ lunar probe were photos of Bermuda runners in the Clavius crater.


----------



## sandders02 (Dec 23, 2019)

I've heard that Bermuda grass is one of the most popular models which manufacturers use for artificial grass as well. If there would be a choice between different producers of artificial grass, I would choose something like iCustomRug thick synthetic artificial grass ( like these: https://bestyardproducts.com/best-artificial-grass/ ), cause it's really soft grass, and it's easy to maintain it.


----------



## StormTrooper86 (Feb 3, 2019)

I use fertilome over the top II and it works great. Safe to use with existing plants.


----------



## Teej (Feb 27, 2019)

StormTrooper86 said:


> I use fertilome over the top II and it works great. Safe to use with existing plants.


I just picked up some Over the Top II last week to fight off the bermuda in my beds. Glad to hear it works well.


----------

